# Merry Christmas



## HomesteaderWife (Dec 25, 2019)

Thanks everyone here at BackYard Herds for all you do to help others learn more about the care of their herd critters, the information you share, and all in all just thanks for being you.

Happy Holidays everyone, and have a great New Year!


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Dec 25, 2019)

Merry Christmas to you!


----------



## TAH (Dec 25, 2019)

Merry Christmas to you @HomesteaderWife!!!


----------



## HomesteaderWife (Dec 28, 2019)

Thank you everyone- hope it was great for you!


----------

